

Mikhail Kalashnikov - Dead at 94 - zellio
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/24/world/europe/mikhail-kalashnikov-creator-of-soviet-era-ak-47-weapon-is-dead-at-age-94.html?hp&_r=1&

======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6955141](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6955141)

